# Spinal Tap



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 23, 2009)

Useless trivia for the day !

Did you know that the the 11:1 zoom ratio in LR is a tribute from the Adobe Developers to the film Spinal Tap :cheesy:


----------



## ernie (Apr 23, 2009)

You scored TWO trivia points. I didn't even know there WAS a film called Spinal tap:mrgreen::?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 23, 2009)

A cult classic.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_to_eleven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d54UU-fPIsY


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 23, 2009)

Moved to the Lounge. 

This was pointed out when it became part of LR back in the Beta days two years ago. There was also an About Easter Egg that is not in LR2.x

Don


----------

